# BB Rip-off or entry level alternative - Artery PAL AIO



## Stephanus Kotze (2/3/18)

I see the Artery PAL AIO device is a virtual copy of the Billet Box, but has a 1200mAh battery and what appears to be more plastic.

Anyone here own both or compared these side by side for impressions

Priced at around R550, it could it be a good starter kit with option to incorporate other BB components later?

Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Stosta (2/3/18)

Great that they added a USB... A 1200mAH battery isn't so great though.

But as you said, not bad for a starter kit, especially at that price.


----------



## Andre (2/3/18)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Halfdaft (2/3/18)

https://www.google.co.za/url?sa=t&s...IQwqsBCCcwAA&usg=AOvVaw0VTJzWxrN8ZFOD4xbU2nov

The Vaping Biker also makes the connection between this and billet boxes. It's a great review and he makes a few really good points.


----------



## Stephanus Kotze (2/3/18)

Andre said:


>



Now only one thing not clarified on the review... which of these two is the pubic hair and the which is the watermelon ?


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (2/3/18)

I will prefer buying a sxk then this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

